# The Olive Branch Thread



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2014)

Gentlemen, I wanted to start this thread and extend the olive branch to ODR. I'm truly sorry for the childish actions I have shown on this forum toward you. Lets get back on sports and talk some fb! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 27, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Gentlemen, I wanted to start this thread and extend the olive branch to ODR. I'm truly sorry for the childish actions I have shown on this forum toward you. Lets get back on sports and talk some fb! Go Dawgs!



Turned you in, too?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 27, 2014)

WOW!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 27, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Gentlemen, I wanted to start this thread and extend the olive branch to ODR. I'm truly sorry for the childish actions I have shown on this forum toward you. Lets get back on sports and talk some fb! Go Dawgs!




jeff....I've got something I want to tell you...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Turned you in, too?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Gentlemen, I wanted to start this thread and extend the olive branch to ODR. I'm truly sorry for the childish actions I have shown on this forum toward you. Lets get back on sports and talk some fb! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> jeff....I've got something I want to tell you...


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 27, 2014)

i submit Peace Train, Dolly Parton version, to this thread


----------



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Turned you in, too?



I know a better lawyer than his.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2014)

Lets let peace over take the sports forum


----------



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Lets let peace over take the sports forum





Rong forum dude. You'll have better luck over in the Political forum. They are a forgive and forget lot unlike this group.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Lets let peace over take the sports forum





elfiii said:


> Rong forum dude. You'll have better luck over in the Political forum. They are a forgive and forget lot unlike this group.



Maybe after football season.... Too much hatred in the Fall!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 27, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Gentlemen, I wanted to start this thread and extend the olive branch to ODR. I'm truly sorry for the childish actions I have shown on this forum toward you. Lets get back on sports and talk some fb! Go Dawgs!



Must have been some good preaching going on in Church yesterday. Love it when God's plan comes together through a message.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 27, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Rong forum dude. You'll have better luck over in the Political forum. They are a forgive and forget lot unlike this group.



ain't that the truth


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Must have been some good preaching going on in Church yesterday. Love it when God's plan comes together through a message.



Or he bumped his head and has a mild case of amnesia..


----------



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> ain't that the truth



Well, it's mostly true, unless you are a Democrat.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 27, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I know a better lawyer than his.



you better, the time may come sooner than you think when some of these people are gonna need one.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Must have been some good preaching going on in Church yesterday. Love it when God's plan comes together through a message.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Rong forum dude. You'll have better luck over in the Political forum. They are a forgive and forget lot unlike this group.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Oct 27, 2014)

What in the world? I spend one weekend hunting and miss all the fun, apparently.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 27, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> you better, the time may come sooner than you think when some of these people are gonna need one.



Must.....resist....urge......


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 27, 2014)

BrotherBadger said:


> What in the world? I spend one weekend hunting and miss all the fun, apparently.


"Fun" is not the word for it.


Rebel Yell said:


> Must.....resist....urge......


Good man.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> "Fun" is not the word for it.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 27, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Gentlemen, I wanted to start this thread and extend the olive branch to ODR. I'm truly sorry for the childish actions I have shown on this forum toward you. Lets get back on sports and talk some fb! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Must.....resist....urge......





rhbama3 said:


> Good man.






I guess I'll be nice too......


----------



## Resica (Oct 27, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Lets let peace over take the sports forum



Yeah , right!  Good luck with that.


----------



## mike1225 (Oct 27, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Lets let peace over take the sports forum


That will surely be a change!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm probably one of the few on here that's met ODR and spent a day fishing with him.  He's a good kid, with a very large vocabulary and sometimes misconscrewed.

I don't know of ANYBODY that has more passion for bass fishing.

That being said, ya'll continue to pile on, I love hearing his educated retorts.



(I spend half my time on Google lookin up the definition of words he spews?)


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm probably one of the few on here that's met ODR and spent a day fishing with him.  He's a good kid, with a very large vocabulary and sometimes misconscrewed.
> 
> I don't know of ANYBODY that has more passion for bass fishing.
> 
> ...



You may want to spend more time on google so people don't "misconstrue" what you said.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't know of ANYBODY that has more passion for bass fishing.



You never met me!!!ODR is now in deer hunting mode,he told me so. I'm still chasing shoal bass.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't know of ANYBODY that has more passion for bass fishing.
> 
> That being said, ya'll continue to pile on, I love hearing his educated retorts.
> 
> ...



Maybe some of that passion should be put towards understanding college football...  

And anybody can catch a dumb ol bass... 

Edumacated retorts...  More opinion based..


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You may want to spend more time on google so people don't "misconstrue" what you said.



 That Quack!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You may want to spend more time on google so people don't "misconstrue" what you said.





fish hawk said:


> That Quack!!!





Fishhawk getz me, Pookie don't . .


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fishhawk getz me, Pookie don't . .



It made me LOLzd.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fishhawk getz me, Pookie don't . .



Pookie's kinda trigger happy lately.
pew pew pew!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> That Quack!!!



He's speshul like that ain't he? Boy ain't got a sobe I mean mean bone in his body.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm glad to see us laughing and joking again. Life is much better when we're happy and getting along. I sometimes where my emotions on my keyboard! I look forward to the rest of the cfb season! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Maybe some of that passion should be put towards understanding college football...
> 
> And anybody can catch a dumb ol bass...
> 
> Edumacated retorts...  More opinion based..



Thx Quack you having met ODR brings a greater perspective about how the majority of us on here are good folk. We just get carried away from time to time on here and need to push away from the keyboard sometimes.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Thx Quack you having met ODR brings a greater perspective about how the majority of us on here are good folk. We just get carried away from time to time on here and need to push away from the keyboard sometimes.



Most folks can separate cfb arguments from the rest of life.  A few can't.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2014)

We have to keep it fun... Like water on ducks back. Good luck to everyones team this week and Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Most folks can separate cfb arguments from the rest of life.  A few can't.



Lets focus on the positive we see out of each of the members here. I think if we can see the good in people we dont seem to like we may find that we do really like them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Lets focus on the positive we see out of each of the members here. I think if we can see the good in people we dont seem to like we may find that we do really like them.










We are in the middle of football season!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> We are in the middle of football season!



We can't let ourselves get caught up in the negative. Even though we feel like we need to defend our teams we need to make sure we focus on the positive. We can all find something psotive in teams that we dont like and focus on those things so we dont get in keyboard matches with other members.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> We can't let ourselves get caught up in the negative. Even though we feel like we need to defend our teams we need to make sure we focus on the positive. We can all find something psotive in teams that we dont like and focus on those things so we dont get in keyboard matches with other members.







Last year I went to the Sports Forum. Before the lawyers showed up, it was a happy place. They had flowery meadows and rainbow skies, and rivers made of chocolate, where the children danced and laughed and played with gumdrop smiles.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> We can't let ourselves get caught up in the negative. Even though we feel like we need to defend our teams we need to make sure we focus on the positive. We can all find something psotive in teams that we dont like and focus on those things so we dont get in keyboard matches with other members.



Speak for yourself... There is NOTHING positive about the Gators or Vols except they are struggling!! I hate every aspect of their existence!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Last year I went to the Sports Forum. Before ODR showed up, it was a happy place. They had flowery meadows and rainbow skies, and rivers made of chocolate, where the children danced and laughed and played with gumdrop smiles.



And Jameis entered our lives and the Forum has something to talk about..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> And Jameis entered our lives and the Forum has something to talk about..



Then Miss States only fan showed up...........and we forgot all about Jameis.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Most folks can separate cfb arguments from the rest of life.  A few can't.



CFB is life. Except when you are deer hunting.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 28, 2014)

Lets all go over to the duck hunting forum.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2014)

elfiii said:


> CFB is life. Except when you are deer hunting.



Got two in the cooler.  Now I don't have to miss a game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Got two in the cooler.  Now I don't have to miss a game.



Heck, you boys need to come out here and shoot a cow elk and you wouldn't miss anything!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck, you boys need to come out here and shoot a cow elk and you wouldn't miss anything!



My dad's nieghbor raises elk, some dang fine meat.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Lets all go over to the duck hunting forum.



You'll get banded over there.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> My dad's nieghbor raises elk, some dang fine meat.



And you only need one! 1 hind qtr weighs as much as a GA doe..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

elfiii said:


> You'll get banded over there.






Not to mention those boys use shotguns..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> And you only need one! 1 hind qtr weighs as much as a GA doe..



Oh yeah, we're shooting rabbits compared to that.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 28, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Lets all go over to the duck hunting forum.



Them folk lawyer up?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2014)

Even though it seems like you cant see anything positive about the teams you dont like I challenge each of you to just try!!!! We have to learn to live in unity and peace! I hope everyone is having a wondeful day!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 28, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Even though it seems like you cant see anything positive about the teams you dont like I challenge each of you to just try!!!! We have to learn to live in unity and peace! I hope everyone is having a wondeful day!



Ok then......I like FSU's cheerleaders.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 28, 2014)

elfiii said:


> You'll get banded over there.



Them boys aint putting nothing around my ankle.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Ok then......I like FSU's cheerleaders.



Awesome! See how easy that was? Who's next?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Awesome! See how easy that was? Who's next?



I'll go next...


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll go next...



Here's my positive take on your post. UT is one more head coach away from making it to a bowl game. Thats awesome for their fan base!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Here's my positive take on your post. UT is one more head coach away from making it to a bowl game. Thats awesome for their fan base!



Dude, it's like we were on the same page... That's EXACTLY what I was thinking!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dude, it's like we were on the same page... That's EXACTLY what I was thinking!



Unity and Peace are about to over take this place!!!!! The sports forum will never be the same!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Unity and Peace are about to over take this place!!!!! The sports forum will never be the same!



One BIG HAPPY FAMILY!! 

The Sports Forum Bunch...


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Unity and Peace are about to over take this place!!!!! The sports forum will never be the same!



OK. Here's my contribution. Eerybody sing it with me!

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/1jjcxFGEysE?hl=en_US&version=3&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/1jjcxFGEysE?hl=en_US&version=3&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> One BIG HAPPY FAMILY!!
> 
> The Sports Forum Bunch...



Led by, Brownceluse....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

elfiii said:


> OK. Here's my contribution. Eerybody sing it with me!
> 
> <object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/1jjcxFGEysE?hl=en_US&version=3&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/1jjcxFGEysE?hl=en_US&version=3&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>



We don't have to hold hands do we??


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll go next...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Led by, Brownceluse....






I was thinking more like Mister Rogers neighborhood..


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Here's my positive take on your post. UT is one more head coach away from making it to a bowl game. Thats awesome for their fan base!



Haven't you heard? They are Back.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> We don't have to hold hands do we??



As long as our harmony is OK we should be good to go don't you think?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

elfiii said:


> As long as our harmony is OK we should be good to go don't you think?



Yeah, not sure I want to hold hands with some of these folks... Not sure where they have been...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Last year I went to the Sports Forum. Before the lawyers showed up, it was a happy place. They had flowery meadows and rainbow skies, and rivers made of chocolate, where the children danced and laughed and played with gumdrop smiles.





Wow, that's purty gay . . . I like it though . .






elfiii said:


> You'll get banded over there.










fish hawk said:


> Ok then......I like FSU's cheerleaders.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2014)

Where's ODR ???


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's ODR ???



I hope he got to go deer huntin today.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 28, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> I hope he got to go deer huntin today.



Deer selfie?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2014)

Grrrrrrr, I lost my Sandhill Mike avatar ???


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2014)

One of my favorite songs when I've had a rough day at work and life is just tough... My hope is that you guys get as much out of this as I do. Please listen to the whole song please!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> One of my favorite songs when I've had a rough day at work and life is just tough... My hope is that you guys get as much out of this as I do. Please listen to the whole song please!





You should be banded  . .  .


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You should be banded  . .  .



Wow, I'm very sorry you feel this way my hope is that no one would ever be banded and that we could all learn to more kind and understanding. I do see a posistive in your point of view. THX Quack and I hope you have a great rest of the day!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Wow, I'm very sorry you feel this way my hope is that no one would ever be banded and that we could all learn to more kind and understanding. I do see a posistive in your point of view. THX Quack and I hope you have a great rest of the day!



Quack, did you just run down my street dressed in feathers beating on a drum and chanting?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Quack, did you just run down my street dressed in feathers beating on a drum and chanting?



 Quack is one of the most positive members here and I know he loved my favorite song!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 28, 2014)

OK.  You guys are scaring me now.  What's next?   Rex with Fla. State jersey that says" Jameis for Heisman" on the front and " Jimbo's the man" on the back?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 28, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> OK.  You guys are scaring me now.  What's next?   Rex with Fla. State jersey that says" Jameis for Heisman" on the front and " Jimbo's the man" on the back?



the calm before the storm.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2014)

Just want to see a more positive, happy, caring, understanding, and an overall better sports forum. Good night gentlemen I hope yall have a great day tomorrow!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2014)

Brown trying to destroy the forum.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2014)

Sorry bud....I couldn't think of anything good to say about Auburn....I hate the color orange,matter of fact it makes me want to puke!!!
Loved the chant/song though!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 29, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> OK.  You guys are scaring me now.  What's next?   Rex with Fla. State jersey that says" Jameis for Heisman" on the front and " Jimbo's the man" on the back?



Rest assured, that ain't happening.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 29, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> I hope he got to go deer huntin today.



He didn't go deer hunting.  I walked across his food plot several times and, yet, here I am.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2014)

Another great positive day gentlemen!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> the calm before the storm.



More like the eye of the storm....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's ODR ???



He's logged in as Brownceluse....


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Another great positive day gentlemen!!



Just for you Jeff. 

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/wlR0KElxxVg?hl=en_US&version=3&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/wlR0KElxxVg?hl=en_US&version=3&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Just for you Jeff.
> 
> <object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/wlR0KElxxVg?hl=en_US&version=3&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/wlR0KElxxVg?hl=en_US&version=3&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


Thats exactly what we need! I'm glad to see you get it!!!! Thanks Lee that song will carry me the rest of the afternoon!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Thanks Lee that song will carry me the rest of the afternoon!





That tune is going to be stuck in your head for 3 weeks and you'll hate me for it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 29, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's logged in as Brownceluse....



Now you're being mean.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> That tune is going to be stuck in your head for 3 weeks and you'll hate me for it.



I could never hate another human being sir,, there are way more important things in life than hate. I would love to see this world truly living like the video you posted. When we can look at another human being and see good, hope, trust, compassion, understanding, humor, my job on earth will be done! I hope you have a wonderful day sir!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I could never hate another human being sir,, there are way more important things in life than hate. I would love to see this world truly living like the video you posted. When we can look at another human being and see good, hope, trust, compassion, understanding, humor, my job on earth will be done! I hope you have a wonderful day sir!!!



Okay.... Someone please put our lame Dawg down... He's officially nuts!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Okay.... Someone please put our lame Dawg down... He's officially nuts!



Brown Dalai Lama


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 29, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Okay.... Someone please put our lame Dawg down... He's officially nuts!



Peyote.  He's in the spirit world.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2014)

Just give it a listen....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Peyote.  He's in the spirit world.





brownceluse said:


> Just give it a listen....


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 29, 2014)

He gone.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Okay.... Someone please put our lame Dawg down... He's officially nuts!



Just how many times did you hit him on the head with that olive branch?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Just how many times did you hit him on the head with that olive branch?



I think the Tree fell on him!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2014)

I just like living in peace and harmony!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I just like living in peace and harmony!



Yep.... Still in the Spirit World... That stuff must be STRONG!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2014)

Lets make the world a better place gentlemen!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Lets make the world a better place gentlemen!!!



Thanks....I just lost my lunch!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I just like living in peace and harmony!



===


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think the Tree fell on him!



He's drunk on fermented olive juice. It's bad juju Bwanna.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2014)

Enjoy!!!! Lets make the world a better place!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2014)

This is a tune I play on the way to work every morning just to make sure mindset is right starting my day at work!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2014)

Good night to all I hope everyone had an awesome day!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 29, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Good night to all I hope everyone had an awesome day!



Just peachy.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 30, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I just like living in peace and harmony!



Got some of that medical mary jane I see


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 30, 2014)

hey jeff....ODR...this is just for you two and no one else...and I believe it with all the pieces of my heart





<div style="max-width: 500px;" id="_giphy_aKqq814XUFbiw"></div><script>var _giphy = _giphy || []; _giphy.push({id: "aKqq814XUFbiw",w: 500, h: 252});var g = document.createElement("script"); g.type = "text/javascript"; g.async = true;g.src = ("https:" == document.location.protocol ? "https://" : "http://") + "giphy.com/static/js/widgets/embed.js";var s = document.getElementsByTagName("script")[0]; s.parentNode.insertBefore(g, s);</script>


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 30, 2014)

Smh lol


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2014)

Brown has had these spells before. I remember him Campaigning for Obama a couple of years ago. This too will pass.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2014)

Thats good Moe! Hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2014)

still no ODR ??


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2014)

BrotherBadger said:


> What in the world? I spend one weekend hunting and miss all the fun, apparently.



Same here! Who shot J.R.?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2014)

Lets make sure we make a positive impact on someones day today! I hope everyone is well and I wish that none of our teams had to lose. I could live a tie in all games so every fan of every team is happy! Good Day to all!!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 31, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> still no ODR ??




I think he snuck into Larry the Dr. Pepper guy's secret under the stadium room where he and Larry are laying out the different scenarios  of the college football playoffs.The if's,and's,or's and what if's you might say!!!


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 31, 2014)

If you don't like FSU then I don't like you


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 31, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> I think he snuck into Larry the Dr. Pepper guy's secret under the stadium room where he and Larry are laying out the different scenarios  of the college football playoffs.The if's,and's,or's and what if's you might say!!!



still here, looking forward to saturday football.

State is in the driver's seat. Number 1 team in the country.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 31, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> If you don't like FSU then I don't like you



I'd like to see State & FSU face off for all the marbles.

I don't care for his behavior, but yall's qb is definitely a clutch big game player.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 31, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I'd like to see State & FSU face off for all the marbles.
> 
> I don't care for his behavior, but yall's qb is definitely a clutch big game player.



We very well may get the chance.  I just hope we can convince my Noles that we are down by 20 at the opening kickoff.


----------



## brittthomas (Oct 31, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> We very well may get the chance.  I just hope we can convince my Noles that we are down by 20 at the opening kickoff.



I'm sure by the time the playoffs start, they will have listened to the talking heads label them as the underdogs so much that they'll feel that way.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2014)

Good to see you ODR good luck this week I hope your team wins sir!


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 31, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> We very well may get the chance.  I just hope we can convince my Noles that we are down by 20 at the opening kickoff.



State, have a very tough road to get there though. Much tougher than FSU's obviously. For some reason I have not been able to enjoy their success as much this year as I should. The games have been nervewracking... it's football and supposed to be fun. Following it shouldn't be like work. Win lose or draw I'm going to not take it as seriously starting now.

Hopefully the bulldogs can dispose of Arkansas on Saturday.

hail state


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 31, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> State, have a very tough road to get there though. Much tougher than FSU's obviously. For some reason I have not been able to enjoy their success as much this year as I should. The games have been nervewracking... it's football and supposed to be fun. Following it shouldn't be like work. Win lose or draw I'm going to not take it as seriously starting now.
> 
> Hopefully the bulldogs can dispose of Arkansas on Saturday.
> 
> hail state



Imagine being an FSU fan going from last season to this one.  I'm gonna have to be on anxiety medicine before this season is over.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 31, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Imagine being an FSU fan going from last season to this one.  I'm gonna have to be on anxiety medicine before this season is over.



Just listen to Browns music,  you'll be fine. Peace be with you.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween gentlemen lets remeber to be nice to all the children tonight!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 31, 2014)

no...I have punji satkes and leg snares set all over the yard. Theres a pit bull tied at the driveway, and I greased the porch with Wesson oil. The door bell is wired directly to a truck battery and the sprinklers are set to go off with an entry laser. I tried to get some fire ant hills in the yard, but the cold drove em too deep...I did get lucky and find some snapping turtles tied up in the yard,but I struck out on the wild hogs. Hopefully the barbed wire and electric fence works as advertised.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## fish hawk (Oct 31, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 811970



Funny Quack.....I can see ODR and Browncluse in that shirt together.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 811970


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Funny Quack.....I can see ODR and Browncluse in that shirt together.



I have the same shirt for my kids..... I was hoping the Olive branch would be extended from all of the sports forum


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I have the same shirt for my kids..... I was hoping the Olive branch would be extended from all of the sports forum





I don't think we can all fit . . 



Gimme a holla next time you're down !!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't think we can all fit . .
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme a holla next time you're down !!



You knows I wills!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2014)

We will remain positive in this time of trial! We cant win every game we play every Dawg will have his day! Hats off to UF!!! I look forward to the rest of the season


----------

